# Sick magic trick using fish....



## JohnC (16 Feb 2011)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...ynchronised-fish-trick-sparks-complaints.html


----------



## JohnC (16 Feb 2011)

its not magic.


----------



## mlgt (16 Feb 2011)

I think is something quite old. I remember seeing this when I was younger in Asia.

Heres one from youtube 2007 -


----------



## DavidC (6 Mar 2011)

Are they feeding them magnets?


----------



## JohnC (7 Mar 2011)

DavidC said:
			
		

> Are they feeding them magnets?



most likely.


----------

